# Harley Rider



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

While riding my Harley, I swerved to avoid hitting a deer, lost control and landed in a ditch, and severely banged my head.

Dazed and confused I crawled out of the ditch to the edge of the road when a shiny new Audi TT convertible pulled up and the beautiful woman driver asked "Are you okay?"

"I'm okay I think," I replied as I pulled myself up to the side of the car to get a closer look.

She said, "Get in and I will take you to my house so I can clean and bandage that nasty scrape on your head."

"That's nice of you," I answered, "but I don't think my wife will like me doing that!"

"Oh, come now, I am a nurse" she insisted. "I need to see if you have any more scrapes and then treat them properly."

Well, she was really pretty, and very persuasive and being sort of shaken and weak, I agreed, but repeated, "I'm sure my wife won't like this."

We arrived at her place which was just few miles away, and after a couple of cold beers and the bandaging, 
I thanked her and said, "I feel a lot better, but I know my wife is going to be really upset, so I'd better go now."

"Don't be silly!" she said with a smile, unbuttoning her blouse. "Stay for a while. She won't know anything, and by the way, where is she?"

"Still in the ditch with the Harley, I guess." I replied.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Beauty lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: 
Didn't see that coming.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Good one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol:


----------

